# 71% of parents admit they have regrets about how they raised their children



## leec (Oct 16, 2016)

According to a loose women poll

71% say they did
29 say they didn't

What are your thoughts , do you have any regrets in that area?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

98% of men would like to meet said loose women


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

john117 said:


> 98% of men would like to meet said loose women


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

leec said:


> According to a loose women poll
> 
> 71% say they did
> 29 say they didn't
> ...


Duh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

And 94.7% of statistics are made up on the spot.

I’m not a parent so you should stop reading now.

I used to think my dad was an azzhole for many reasons. Then I got to be a teenager, and I looked around. Yea; I had friends that got everything they wanted. I also saw the following: A friend of mine came home from school to find his father hanging in the closet; another friends’ parent drank themselves to death about 1.5 years apart. I know of a family that locked their 4 kids out of the house to keep them away from their drugs. My wife’s ex used to get smacked around all the time by daddy. And the most extreme was a friend of my late wife; her dad used to take her and her sisters to fire halls and other venues to pimp them out.

Yea; hindsight may be 20/20, but if you are not in that group, then you are probably doing OK.

Oh. And some of those kids that got everything never learned to do without.

Dad; you did a great job. I wish I had told you so more often. And mom; well mom was nuts.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

I am not a loose woman :grin2: but I think most people will look back with hindsight and experience and do things differently. Few people are perfect parents, we muddle along, learning as we go; feed them, clothe them, keep them clean, make sure they know they are loved unconditionally - and most imperfections can be forgiven. 

If I ever become a grandparent I hope I will have the will power to not try and correct my mistakes through my daughter. It rarely ends well.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

I have had moments of looseness but no regrets there at all, fun is fun is fun.

As for parenting, I rock. My kids are awesome people and I just want to bite them on a regular basis. Super intelligent, well mannered, critical thinkers, uber good looking, open minded, explorers, kind hearted and funny as hell.

Loose women can be great parents, the two are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I have some failings as a parent...










This is from my younger daughter freshman year in college


----------



## KJ_Simmons (Jan 12, 2016)

It's natural to have regrets. I have some and my daughter is still young. I regret the times I lost my temper or didn't show her the patience she deserves or the attention she was seeking. I sometimes feel bad that she has to bear the brunt of me trying to fumble my way through fatherhood for the first time. But each mistake I make is a learning experience, a chance for reflection on my actions as well as her motives, and a chance to do things better the next time. 

She still has a rocking Dad though :smthumbup: I know perfection is not attainable, but I strive for it and it makes me the best father I can be.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

My dad and I had a volatile relationship and mended our differences last year, and he admitted that he regrets being too strict with me, and not spending enough time on his family. He has always owned his own business, is very successful from it, and that sometimes came before us. But, we are really becoming closer now, and my mom regrets not telling my dad to spend more time with us. lol I hope to be a good mom, someday.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

john117 said:


> 98% of men would like to meet said loose women


*The other 2% are confirmed as being either dead or insane!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## optimalprimus (Feb 4, 2015)

MrsHolland said:


> I have had moments of looseness but no regrets there at all, fun is fun is fun.
> 
> As for parenting, I rock. My kids are awesome people and I just want to bite them on a regular basis. Super intelligent, well mannered, critical thinkers, uber good looking, open minded, explorers, kind hearted and funny as hell.
> 
> Loose women can be great parents, the two are not mutually exclusive.


Lol loose women is a daytime tv show in the uk - somewhat controversial at times with both feminists and non-feminists.

Nice post about your kids. For me it would be strange not to have some regrets, but it says more about me as a person than my parenting performance (only 18 months into that particular career!)

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I did a very good job as a single parent, but I could have done better. In particular, I wish I'd been a little less strict and not such a worrier.

I also wish that I'd put more pressure on my ex to exercise access to our child and shamed him to his family all those times when he simply failed to turn up... At the very least, years later, it would have prevented him from rewriting history and blaming me for his absence in his son's life.


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

I bet if we had the opportunity to do it all over again we'd be much better parents.

I know I would.

Unfortunately parenting is one of those things that you typically only get one shot at and once you figure out all the mistakes you made, it's too late.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Manchester said:


> I bet if we had the opportunity to do it all over again we'd be much better parents.
> 
> I know I would.
> 
> Unfortunately parenting is one of those things that you typically only get one shot at and once you figure out all the mistakes you made, it's too late.


We have to forgive ourselves for not having the foresight to know what now seems so obvious in hindsight. 

~Judy Belmont~


----------



## katiekr (Nov 24, 2016)

My husband and I have no regrets how we have raised our kids.One is we taught them to be themselves in a good way and know they are different in a way.My husband and I love and accept our kids for who they are.Our oldest whom is 20,he is a part time crossdresser going by Allie.He has been this way since he was 7 years old and it started with my make up.Our 17 year old,she did come out as bisexual in March.My husband and I told her we still love her and will always support her no matter what.Our 15 year old,he loves wearing nail polish and this started 2 years ago.Finally our 13 year old,she is a prankster.Loves pulling pranks and I think she learned that from my husband lately.It does stress me out when she puts a spider on the kitchen island.I am extremely afraid of spiders which started when I was 5 years old.


----------



## jimrich (Sep 26, 2010)

leec said:


> According to a loose women poll
> 
> 71% say they did
> 29 say they didn't
> ...


I am not a parent so much of what I say pisses most parent off but, I was a child and have some pretty strong ideas about parenting. 
I am surprised that the poll did not show 99% of parents having "regrets" but I also know how strong DENIAL is in humans so I understand how few will ever admit to their regrets.
I had and sometimes still have BLISTERING regrets about the way our shame-based parents raised us kids and that may be why I am not interested in raising any kids myself - I don't want to damage an innocent child!
IMO, the quickest and best way to do a good or better job of raising one's kids is to first admit that you don't know it all and have made (some) mistakes - which you are trying to correct. My parents and many that I know, including my late wife, RARELY admitted to their mistakes and, when they did, they ALWAYS have some flimsy excuse for doing it but rarely admit that they harmed their own kids out of jealousy, resentment, fear, hatred, sadistic needs or just plain STUPIDITY. A shame-based parent is utterly incapable of raising a child well but such a parent MIGHT serve as a shining example of what NOT TO BE when a kid grows up so perhaps it all works out in the end, LOL.
I am nothing at all like my parents EXCEPT that I carry much of their Shame and dysfunction - even after many years of therapy. I have avoided being like the bad parts of my parents and do admire the good parts of them and employ their goodness in my life. :smile2:


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I'd say the other 29% are jumping the gun. The story of our children and the way we raised them covers way more than their time with us.


----------

